# Horse riding with a damaged/sliped intervertebral disc in back ?



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

As someone who has had my share of back problems, I most certainly wouldn't. On a deadbroke horse at the walk only, perhaps, but even then something like an unexpected spook could provide a jolt that would be counterproductive towards healing.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

That makes sense, since it will take around five weeks for my back to completely heal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

OliviaMyee said:


> That makes sense, since it will take around five weeks for my back to completely heal.


Be sure to discuss it with your physiotherapist when you next see him/her, for sure...and don't just jump full swing back into riding at the end of the 5th week unless you have medical clearance.

I have had a slipped disc before and although it did heal the point of reduced pain, it also remained "vulnerable" to reinjury for some time afterwards. The fact that the pain was reduced is one thing, but going gung-ho with riding again could have reinjured it and I would have been back at square 1 again.

Your phsio doc should be able to offer better insight though, so long as he understands the rigors of horseback riding as opposed to some stereotypical views like "The horse does all the work, you just sit there".  Be sure to explain what kind of riding you do, what sort of body movements are involved, etc etc to ensure you get good advice.

Better to take a few months off riding (if need be) to ensure it's fully healed as opposed to reinjuring it and possibly making it chronic. At that point it could become a long term issue (months, or years) as opposed to letting it heal up properly the first time and hopefully moving on.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you very much Private Pilot. I just remembered that the physio said to do these exersizes after I ride, so thats implying I can ride ? 
I wont be riding any thing but a dead broke horse at walk anyways, but ill ask again and tell him more about horse riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I would clarify before chancing it. Like I said, if your luck is like mine you could be on the calmest DBH when all of a sudden that horse-eating water bucket in the corner of the arena lunges at him and you get a bump on the back from a spook. My last unexpected spook while in the arena was courtesy of the sun suddenly coming out from behind a cloud and making a bright arc of light in the footing just in front of where we were standing. I was relaxed at the moment, feet out of the stirrups, talking to someone on the ground next to me. Next second I was on my back in the dirt.

Another thing to keep in mind as I touched on is that the physio doc actually comprehends riding. From the look of your avatar you're an experienced rider so you're putting a lot of physical work into it. A lot of people think that horseback riding is similar to sitting on the couch, so the "stretch after riding" advice could be their equivalent of "stretch after you sit on the couch watching TV". In other words, he/she may have NO idea how physically demanding riding can actually be.


----------



## eventrider (Dec 27, 2013)

I had a similar problem and my doctor told me not to ride.. but being me i never listen to the doctor and i still rode with my back problem i just put on the brace he gave me it hurt a little soo i mainly just walked around on my horse but after about two weeks i was jumping low fences again. If i were you i would wait a few weeks before riding again to make sure you dont hurt yourself or damage anything further.


----------

